# Fresh water hermit crab??



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a fresh water hermit crab??? And if so... Is it ok for them to be submerged indefinitely ?? 
... I would call petsmart and ask them , but it's the middle of the night and this question just popped in to my head lol. Ok, thx u!


----------

